# CBS to air week-long, 24/7 Super Bowl pregame stuff



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

When is too much too much?

Story here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I kind of thought the all day long on Super Bowl Sunday was too much... I am sure I will be ignoring most of that week's run-up of stuff.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, I'll say it--you _*know *_that some day, there's going to be a Super Bowl Channel all of its own.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lucky for me I have plenty of things recorded to watch instead.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You might not be far off from that... I can imagine it would show repeats of "classic" Superbowl games and talk about the recent and upcoming Superbowl... and all the best commercials of Superbowls... and highlights from the highlight shows... halftime shows... people who would like to be part of the halftime show... the Bud Bowl, Lingerie Bowl, and other Bowl-related stuff.

You probably just gave someone an idea if they didn't have it already!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> When is too much too much?
> 
> Story here.


As much as I love football and the Super Bowl that's carrying it a bit too far. :nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You might not be far off from that... I can imagine it would show repeats of "classic" Superbowl games and talk about the recent and upcoming Superbowl... and all the best commercials of Superbowls... and highlights from the highlight shows... halftime shows... people who would like to be part of the halftime show... the Bud Bowl, Lingerie Bowl, and other Bowl-related stuff.
> 
> You probably just gave someone an idea if they didn't have it already!


They already have something like that. It's called the NFL Network.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Someday they are going to have a Weather Channels.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know what's worse, what they currently do with the Super Bowl, or the 4 hours or so before the Kentucky Derby where the actual event is what, 2 minutes?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> Someday they are going to have a Weather Channels.


Now there's a novel idea--a channel devoted to broadcasting the weather, forecasting it, reporting on storms that are ongoing, etc.

And here I thought such a channel is supposed to show a majority of its programming as TV shows that should be on the Discovery Channel or National Geographic.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't know what's worse, what they currently do with the Super Bowl, or the 4 hours or so before the Kentucky Derby where the actual event is what, 2 minutes?


The "most exciting 2 minutes in sports" as it's called. We go from that to the longest *insert-number-of-hours-here* in sports.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have 0 interest in this. This is the once every 3 years I don't watch the broadcast networks pregame coverage of the Super Bowl. Can't stand Shannon Sharpe. Will not watch.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think I've ever watched any of the Super Bowl pre-game stuff.

I usually record the game and start watching about 30 - 60 minutes in if I'm home. If I'm watching it somewhere else, I start watching when the game starts.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Haven't watched a football game or super bowl pre-game show for at least 10 years, I see no reason to break that tradition.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What ever trips their trigger. I do enjoy the Super Bowl, but I watch the halftime show really close in case there is a wardrobe malfunction.


----------

